# Stud daytime sword



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out this report from the keys.. huge daytime sword.. 
wondering if anyone is trying this around here.. 

http://www.fishingworld.com/News/Read.php?ArtID=000031240


rich


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes there are people fishing for swords in the daytime around here. One guy i know used to post on here a good bit but rarely does anymore.


----------

